# My first preggers girl! THEY CAME!!



## OatWheatGoaties (Dec 1, 2011)

This is Missy! I just got her a couple weeks ago! Shes due to have kids sometime soon and shes bred to a Reg Promiseland bred Nigerian buck. (Scratch this! She was bred to a Pixie Hollow bred Buck!!) I was up ALL friday night as she didn't want me to leave her when she went into labor! Missy had her kids sometime around 1 am!! :kidred: first HUGE HUGE baby I thought Oh my what a huge buck! untill I seen it was a DOELING! she is nearly the size of my 5 week old Nigi buckling! Big Agouti paint with blue eyes! Then as she came out there was the :kidblue: coming out backwards soo fast his cord just popped off not even a stub to dip it! I was so worried it might bleed! No blood what so ever! HES ULTRA tiny!!! I had everything ready! Both babies are nursing and running around playing and sleeping and Missy is a great new Mommy! Heres the pics! 
Heres Missy in labor!
















Here's the doeling, I named her Lacie!

























Heres Missy and Weeble up front and Lacie to the left!








Weeble! I just LOVE this boy!!
























LOL Weeble playing under his mom 








Itchy Itchy Weeble!








Itch my back and I'll itch your... Hand...








Weeble considering having lunch!








Yep... Lunch time!
















Missy checking on Lacie who was taking a nap after playing with Dottie!









Well now It's Havens turn!! Shes started to develop a udder now!!


----------



## OatWheatGoaties (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: My first preggers girl!! When do you think shes due ?*

Here we go!! I guess this is one way to get a good look at An udder! :ROFL: :laugh: Poor Missy! I guess its hard to scratch and itchy while preggers!









This one is kinda blurry but it shows how wide she is!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: My first preggers girl!! When do you think shes due ?*

Id say maybe 3 months along? The udders still pretty small, and unless she only has a single, I think she's got some growing to do. I'm also basing that upon the pooch, because its pretty open. Can you feel ligaments at the base of the tail? My guess would be 3 & 1/2 to 4 months, but I'm not the best.

Based upon her developing udder, she's a First timer, but that means little in the way of age. A picture of her teeth might be helpful to determine that   :thumb:
Beautiful girl by the way. I like the picture of her scratching herself best :laugh: She's a pretty girl. Do you know who/what breed she was bred to?


----------



## OatWheatGoaties (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: My first preggers girl!! When do you think shes due ?*

Promiseland Nigi buck is about all I know LOL I just got her two weeks ago =D I love my new girlies! All four of my girls are bred to four different bucks. all pure registered Nigerians. I'm pretty sure the buck Missy is bred to though his name is "Promiseland Samual" if anyone might have pictures of this boy i'd love to see.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: My first preggers girl!! When do you think shes due ?*

I would say she is about 4 months along too, but I would still keep an eye on her since things can change quickly! She does look like a first freshener and I would guess she is 1-2 years old. Her horns aren't super long, but I can't decide if they look long enough to be on a two year old or a one year old. Take a look at her teeth, a one year old will have two large teeth right in the middle of the front teeth with 6 little ones,a two year old will have four large teeth and 4 little teeth. Do you know the ages on any of your other does? If you do you can look at ones you know the age of and compare to hers. Or you can just get a front view pic of her bottom teeth


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: My first preggers girl!! When do you think shes due ?*

I'd guess she'd be due for end of April, like my girls. Her pooch and udder are very similar looking to the way my girls are about now, but she could go sooner. onder:


----------



## OatWheatGoaties (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: My first preggers girl!! When do you think shes due ?*

=D I guess shes 2 years old then ? She got four big teeth in front, My other doe Dotty has 2 big teeth in front so I guess that makes her a yearling ?


----------



## OatWheatGoaties (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: My first preggers girl!! When do you think shes due ?*

New Pics taken today! 
LOL weight ALL to the right ?









Kinda getting lower in the flanks area









From the other side!









LOL the side view never shows what the behind view does! 









Anyway she spends alot of time away from the herd, Has white discharge from time to time and her ligs keep disappearing and coming back. Her old owner said she is due first week of april she thinks and she is also a for sure FF! if shes due first week of april then she could be anytime now!


----------



## OatWheatGoaties (Dec 1, 2011)

LOL to clear up the confusion, Missy has had her kids! I edited the first post to show pictures of her new kids and her!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Wicked cute little buggers. Glad it all turned out ok.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Cute babies*

Congratulations on those very cute little babies! One of my Nigerian does looks a lot like your' Missy. I just love that color! She'll be kidding soon herself.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grsts on the beautiful babies  :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats....they are so cute....


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

How adorable! And love your names for them too! Congrats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats! They are so cute! I love the name Weeble!


----------

